# Bad svn update yesterday.



## max21 (Mar 30, 2018)

This VPS stuff is really working my nerves.  Stay away from yesterday svn update.  I have two nodes in difference states and they both ended up with this:  From Revision-329511 to Revision-331748 fail on both nodes at installkernel time.  I guess they will catch it tomorrow or at least by 11.2-RELEASE:  Lots and lots of OpenSSH and LibreSSH updates is in there...

```
(/usr/src) make installkernel
--------------------------------------------------------------
>>> Installing kernel GENERIC
--------------------------------------------------------------
cd /usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC;  MAKEOBJDIRPREFIX=/usr/obj  MACHINE_ARCH=amd64
MACHINE=amd64  CPUTYPE= GROFF_BIN_PATH=/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/bin
GROFF_FONT_PATH=/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/share/groff_font
GROFF_TMAC_PATH=/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/share/tmac CC="cc " CXX="c++  "
CPP="cpp "  AS="as" AR="ar" LD="ld" NM=nm  OBJDUMP=objdump OBJCOPY="objcopy"
RANLIB=ranlib STRINGS=  SIZE="size" PATH=/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/sbin:/usr/obj
/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/bin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/bin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/usr/sbin:
/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin  make  KERNEL=kernel install
cd: /usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC: No such file or directory
*** Error code 2

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/src
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/src
(/usr/src)
```
.
.
I looked and there is no /usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC in my obj.  I did flush it clean before make buildworld.

If it did not happen twice I can only imagine the time I be wasting right now trying to figure out where did *i* go wrong.


----------



## ShelLuser (Mar 30, 2018)

Your thread subject is a little misleading, for a moment there I thought this was about Subversion and I was tempted to make a Git related comment 

Anyway, for what's it worth there's a new revision out already, I just updated my source tree and it's now at 331759. I have no need to update but I am curious (and could use a cleanly build generic kernel again) so right now my Jail is hard at work. I'll let you know when I get to the install stage.


----------



## max21 (Mar 30, 2018)

ShelLuser said:


> Your thread subject is a little misleading, for a moment there I thought this was about Subversion and I was tempted to make a Git related comment
> 
> Anyway, for what's it worth there's a new revision out already, I just updated my source tree and it's now at 331759. I have no need to update but I am curious (and could use a cleanly build generic kernel again) so right now my Jail is hard at work. I'll let you know when I get to the install stage.



I did svn up /usr/src.  It must have been my spelling.  I'm going to run it again since the new one is out hours latter.  Better yet, I'll just wait for your result.  I really like all those OpenSSH updates and the new kernel that svn does.  I like the man ssh etc a lot.[/file]


----------



## SirDice (Mar 30, 2018)

max21 said:


> Stay away from yesterday svn update.


What branch?


----------



## ShelLuser (Mar 30, 2018)

Well, it finished cleanly:


```
--------------------------------------------------------------
>>> Kernel build for GENERIC completed on Fri Mar 30 13:46:14 CEST 2018
--------------------------------------------------------------
root@psi:/usr/src # svnlite info | grep Rev
Revision: 331759
Last Changed Rev: 330908
root@psi:/usr/src # make installkernel
<snip>
===> zlib (install)
install -T release -o root -g wheel -m 555   zlib.ko /boot/kernel/
install -T debug -o root -g wheel -m 555   zlib.ko.debug /usr/lib/debug/boot/kernel/
kldxref /boot/kernel
root@psi:/usr/src #
```
This is FreeBSD 11.1 by the way. As mentioned earlier this process ran in a clean Jail building environment. So worst case scenario: set up a jail and do your building in there. In all seriousness: that can prevent a lot of unwanted interference from "contaminated" dependencies and/or libraries.

Hope this can help.


----------



## max21 (Mar 31, 2018)

SirDice said:


> What branch?



On these VPS’s I installed FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE with freebsd-update fetch I installed subversion-1.9.7 for each.  I run:

`svn checkout https://8.8.178.107/base/stable/11/ /usr/src`

This was my third time (on one VPS) running svn up /usr/src then buildworld … and now I get a missing kernel maker on both.

Like you guys said use to say, especially wblock@. . . something like:  stable itself may yield undesired result.  Use in production at your own risk.  The good thing is I’m in no rush.  It took me ten years to even think about it.  The only thing to do is to totally wipe SVN but I’m greedy, src included.

The best thing after my previous three svn up’s, this flawed Revision-331748 had more ssh updates then I ever seen before (_like the whole thing_).  No brag but I svn since 11.0-RELEASE just on GP.  I can’t wait to clean house and you can bet I will dedicate a full-jail for it, thereafter!  Obviously, this missing GENERIC thing did me a favor.  Now I can take it from the top - -  pay strict attention to ssh(1) and friends + (plus all those examples).. .  it seems mostly concern about OpenSSH and LibreSSH from bottoms-up.  It can’t get no better I bet.

Just thinking out loud


----------

